# Site updated: Suggestions welcome



## neea (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey everyone.

I just revamped my entire website.
Feel free to make and comments or suggestions.

I do plan on adding descriptions perhaps.
There is one or two thumbnails that need to be resized, Im aware of them, just havent go to them yet.

Also, if you have any trouble viewing anything please let me know what browser you're using. I have firefox and the page works fine but I've had problems with it working in Internet Explorer.

Thanx in advance


----------



## Renair (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi Sheena

Well I definitely think you should go ahead and add descriptions as well as subject titles.  It makes it easier if someone wants to buy images or if they live in the area, they might want to go down and shoot the location themselves.   If you take a look at my site, you will get an idea.   Feel free to use the CONTACT ME if you want your site linked to mine.

Kind regards

René 

www.photographdublin.com


----------



## neea (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanx for your suggestions.
I guess I probably should've changed their names from 0001.jpg to just 0001.
All my pictures are number and organized so I can find the negatives easy for prints.
I will change that today.
I dont know about descriptions. I really dont like people knowing where I take pictures (when I go out on a photo hunt it's my quiet time. also, people tend to be slobs and litter and I already try to remove as much garbage from nature as I can... I wouldnt want to increase traffic in these gorgeous secluded areas).
Perhaps I'll just give them descriptive type names instead.

I will check out your site a bit later.

thanx again


----------

